
Hacking a $30 IoT camera to do more than it’s worth - wolframio
https://medium.com/@tomac/hacking-a-25-iot-camera-to-do-more-than-its-worth-41a8d4dc805c
======
DonbunEf7
Can you flash firmware to a wyze camera to get them to work on home assistant
as they are pretty much the same thing?

